# Hello all - '67 Convert Question



## dfmoeller (Dec 6, 2012)

Howdy to everybody. I'm new to this forum and would like to thank any responders in advance.

I have a '67 GTO convertible mid way through a frame-off. Its been on hiatus the last several years, but I am now ready to get back on it. I have one question that i just don't see any of the usual resto sources addressing. I assume the underside of the body and the unseen side of the fenders, etc., were painted at the factory with the same 60 degree gloss black as the firewall (but I've never seen that confirmed). If someone knows the answer to this, please enlighten me. Also, was there commonly overspray from the upper body color on the underside?

Any help that anyone can provide is appreciated.

Doug


----------



## Dano383 (Jun 12, 2012)

Doug,

I just got done scrapping away the layer of dirt,grime, and some undercoating on the underside of my 67 vert. Under those layers, I found black, probably about 60% when new unless I miss my guess.

See the sticky of my project above in this section, or here's the link I copied and pasted (if it works). I'm not a pro at these discussion forums yet, but learning.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/hi-new-member-67-gto-convertible-restoration-38037/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine was Ziebarted when new and it's still there...the frame has no paint on it and the wheel wells are a flat black. Mine is original and unrestored (the car has been a 'driver' all its life). That said, the frame ought to be about a 60% gloss, the inner wheel wells flat black, and the suspension 60% gloss. The fender wells are about a 20% gloss as is the firewall, and the core support is about 60% gloss. That's how my '67 is underhood, and it's still original.


----------

